# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  stafi  duhet  ta  vendos  moderator  serafim   dilo  meriton  shum

## legjenda12

stafi  duhet  ta  vendos  moderator  serafim   dilo  meriton  shum  shum   kohe  i  ka  qendro  besnik  forumi  kjo   arsyja   stafi  me  krye  albo  ta  vendos   moderator  serafim  dilo

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Ke fillu nga "presionet" Legjenda. Cjan keto kerkesa pa draft,jasht komisionit te Venecias ?

Vdiqem o Legjend me u bo njeçik moderator,por nuk po na e var njeri. I kam dergu Albos si faturen e dritave si dhe kuponin tatimor por nuk do tja dije.

Po nuk u bon zgjedhjet e reja nuk kemi gje ne vije. Duhet staf me qeveri teknike.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## legjenda12

> Ke fillu nga "presionet" Legjenda. Cjan keto kerkesa pa draft,jasht komisionit te Venecias ?
> 
> Vdiqem o Legjend me u bo njeçik moderator,por nuk po na e var njeri. I kam dergu Albos si faturen e dritave si dhe kuponin tatimor por nuk do tja dije.
> 
> Po nuk u bon zgjedhjet e reja nuk kemi gje ne vije. Duhet staf me qeveri teknike.


meriton    shum  ty   je   anetare   shum  intelegjente

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> meriton    shum  ty   je   anetare   shum  intelegjente


Andej nga forumi tjeter ka nai post te lire per moderator,apo nuk eshte bo tenderi akoma ?

Se ketu Legjende pa 3/5 e stafit dhe 5/8 e komisionit nuk ka shprese.

U bom si Vani o Legjenda,vdiqem per nje cop magazine. Po ti vazhdo insisto,se vetem me letra anonime marin vesh keta.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## legjenda12

> Andej nga forumi tjeter ka nai post te lire per moderator,apo nuk eshte bo tenderi akoma ?
> 
> Se ketu Legjende pa 3/5 e stafit dhe 5/8 e komisionit nuk ka shprese.
> 
> U bom si Vani o Legjenda,vdiqem per nje cop magazine. Po ti vazhdo insisto,se vetem me letra anonime marin vesh keta.


xhaxhi   eja      atje  po  deshe  veq  mos  u  tall  kam    shum  respekt   ndaj   teje

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## legjenda12

une   si   shqiptare   i  maqedonise    jam  diskriminuar   ne    shum  foruma   shqiptare

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> xhaxhi   eja      atje  po  deshe  veq  mos  u  tall  kam    shum  respekt   ndaj   teje


O Legjende,nuk lejohet te jesh anetar i stafit ne dy forume,quhet konflikt interesi.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## legjenda12

> O Legjende,nuk lejohet te jesh anetar i stafit ne dy forume,quhet konflikt interesi.


albo    na  uren    shum   neve     shqiptare  te   maqedonise

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Vinjol

Hmmmmmmmmmm   se di  bashkohem  me shumicen  dhe  une   :ngerdheshje:  

Albo    po  mu   do  me  besh  moderator  apo  skam eksperiencex e  duhur  une  per kto  gjera  :P

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> albo    na  uren    shum   neve     shqiptare  te   maqedonise



Eshte permetar prandaj. Dihen qe permetaret jane gjakncet dhe racista.

Ne kohen e komunizmit nuk te lejonin permetaret te kaloje ne Permet,te kontrollonin pashaporten qe tek ura e Dragotit.

Ishin racist edhe me ne qe ishim nga Tirana. Na zbriznin nga treni ne Ballsh dhe na detyronin te mernim autobuzin.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Vinjol

> albo    na  uren    shum   neve     shqiptare  te   maqedonise



e   ke  gabim  qe  shprehesh   keshtu  edi83 

nese  do  te  urrente  shqiptaret e  maqedonise eshte e thjeshte  vendoste  banned   ip  me kryesore te  maqedonise  
dhe  mbaronte  filmi  
 :ngerdheshje:  

Jam   krenar  qe  jam  nga   te  paret   qe  jam  bere  pjese e  ketij  forumi  
apo  jo LIkeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## legjenda12

> e   ke  gabim  qe  shprehesh   keshtu  edi83 
> 
> nese  do  te  urrente  shqiptaret e  maqedonise eshte e thjeshte  vendoste  banned   ip  me kryesore te  maqedonise  
> dhe  mbaronte  filmi  
>  
> 
> Jam   krenar  qe  jam  nga   te  paret   qe  jam  bere  pjese e  ketij  forumi  
> apo  jo LIkeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


rofsh   mik

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## JuliusB

Urim serafim per post moderator...meriton shum...mos harro propozimet dhe ndihmat pasi te zesh karrigen

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017),Lulke (17-01-2016),SERAFIM DILO (15-01-2016)

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Urim serafim per post moderator...meriton shum...mos harro propozimet dhe ndihmat pasi te zesh karrigen


Populli ju falenderon per lobimin. Do integrohet te gjithe,do jete nje reforme gjithperfshirese. Do ti bejme te gjithe antaret me kase fiskale.

Te tjeret qe nuk kan lek per postin e moderatorit,ne burg.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Akuamarini

Qudi, gjithe keto postime nje person, veq Duka po mungon! :u shkriva:  :u shkriva:

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## legjenda12

moderator   ne  forum politike

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## jarigas

> une   si   shqiptare   i  maqedonise    jam  diskriminuar   ne    shum  foruma   shqiptare


Nese eshte e vertete qe je i diskriminuar, duhet te pyesesh veten  se ku gabon ne te shkruar!!
Forumistet  nuk gjykojne prejardhjen,por ate  qe shkruan !!

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## drague

urime urime urime

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## legjenda12

> urime urime urime


serafim  dilo e   kam    mik  te  zemer  meriton    shum   qka

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Lulke

> Ke fillu nga "presionet" Legjenda. Cjan keto kerkesa pa draft,jasht komisionit te Venecias ?
> 
> Vdiqem o Legjend me u bo njeçik moderator,por nuk po na e var njeri. I kam dergu Albos si faturen e dritave si dhe kuponin tatimor por nuk do tja dije.
> 
> Po nuk u bon zgjedhjet e reja nuk kemi gje ne vije. Duhet staf me qeveri teknike.


Dmth ti dhe un qe ishim Staf Matan qekemi karte e djeg ktu. :Mos: 

Gjithsesi un legjendes do i jepja graden me te larte ne forum Vec per sugjerimin .

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------

